# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  ..)(طريقة لـ [ سرقة النكـ + سرقة الصور بالماسنجر ] بدون برآمج " بالصـور )(..

## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

السلآم عليكم ورحمـة الله وبركآته


هذي طريقه لـ سرقة النكآت و الصور بالمآسنجر بدون برآمج 

ولا برنت سكرين ...
بس آهم شي يكون عندكـ بلس .. 


الشرح سهل وخفيف وسريع .. آخليكمـ مع الشرح :







منقووووووووولـ...

تقبلوا خالص حبي

----------


## كبرياء

_يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو ونه على المعلووماات_ 

_لاحرمنا جديدكـ_ 

_تحيــــــــــــــــااتي_

----------


## صدى كربلاء

*اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين وَعَجِلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَ سَهِلْ مَخْرَجَهُمّ الشَرَيفْ وَإجْعَلْنا مِن شِيعَتَهُم وَ أنصَارِهِم وَخُدَام تُرَابَ أقْدَامِهْم أرْوَاحُنَا لهُمْ الفِداءْ , وَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْ إَلىَ يَوم الّدِينْ*

*اللّـُهمّ كُـنْ لِوَلِيّــكَ الحُجّـةِ بنِ الحَسَن**صَلواتُـكَ عليهِ وَعَلَى آبائِـه في هَـذِه السّـاعَة وَفي كُـلّ سَاعَـةً وليـاً**وحَافِظَـاً وقائـداً وناصِراً ودليـلاً وعينـاً حتـى تُسْكِنَـهُ ارضَـكَ طَوعـاً**وتُمَتِّعـهُ فيهـا طويـلاً بـِرَحْمَتِـكَ ياأرحـَمَ الرّاحِـمينْ**اللهـم**اجعلنـا من انصـاره واشياعـه والمستشهدين تحــت لوائـه** ...*

اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لَا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلَا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَلَا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ


اللهم ارزقني شهادة في سبيلك واجعل موتي في بلد رسولك صلى الله عليه وسلم

مشكووووووووور

----------


## فقاعة صابون

مشكووورة خيتوو


لا عدمناكِ


تحيااتي

----------


## alzahrani33

يسلموووو ....

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكرا حبايبي على المرور

----------


## سكرة التصميم

*شكرا اختي على هذه الصور الرائعه ,, لاترحمينا من ابداعك الجديد*
*,, تقبلي مروري اختكي سكره التصميم*

----------


## سكرة التصميم

*شكرا على الموضوع اختي الرائعه ,, لاترحمينا من ابداعك الجديد*
*,, تقبلي مروري اختكي سكره التصميم*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكرا على المرور

----------


## hope

يسلموو على الطريقه ..


يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 


وبنتظار المزيد من جديدك ؟


تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*أيووة* 

*مشكوووووورة*

----------


## بنت البلوش

**

----------


## نور الهدى

**

----------


## ساناز

هههههههههههه

والله حليوه الحركة

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## زهرة الصباح

يسلمواا ع الطريقه

وفقك الله

----------


## بعدني ......

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووووووووووووو عالموضوع 
والله كنت بودي أني أتعلمه
الله يجزاك ألف خييييير عالنقل

----------


## ورد المحبة

يسلموووووووو

----------


## ع ـابر سبيل

ونـة حزن

يعطيكـِ العـآفيهـ أختـي 
بصـرآحـه من زمان أبغى أعرف هالطريقهـ  :embarrest: 
 الحيـن ناخذ الصورهـ واحنا مرتاحين  :toung:

----------


## أسير الحرمان

مشكوووووووووووووووورة
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

يسلموو على المرور العذب

اسعدني تواجدكم في موضوعي

نورتو

معـ التحيهـ

----------

